# Spirit 20% coupon



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

does anyone have a link to the coupon so I can print it out? any help guys?


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I second this/ I cant find it in search :/


----------



## puterdoc (Jun 22, 2008)

Just Google for "Spirit 20% coupon"...lots of hits. There are a few codes that can be used on their site.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

someone just used a coupon in the store not online, Im gonna pm them now to find out more info. I dont want to pay for shipping, so if theres a coupon for in store I want that.


----------



## Nox Arcana (Jun 3, 2009)

Kitty, let me know if you get a hold of them. I have a Spirit down the street from my house and I'd rather go right to the store and buy it


----------



## StreetScream (Sep 24, 2009)

Here it is:

http://www.spirithalloween.com/imag...etSocietyCouponImages/secretSocietyCoupon.jpg


----------



## Nox Arcana (Jun 3, 2009)

Awesome StreetScream, thank you so much!


----------



## icetross911 (Aug 8, 2008)

Anyone try to use this coupon in their stores? I have heard from some people that they won't accept, and some people it worked! I am going to try it this week


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Yes it works have used it in 3 different stores.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

I didnt pm but found my old coupon spirit sent me when I signed up for email alerts awhile back. Its good until the end of the month. I just have to find something to buy now :/ I got most everything I need. Unless other stuff gets heavily discounted Im probably done with spirit and am looking at walmart sales.


----------



## spookyghost (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey sweet thanks!!!


----------



## StreetScream (Sep 24, 2009)

icetross911 said:


> Anyone try to use this coupon in their stores? I have heard from some people that they won't accept, and some people it worked! I am going to try it this week


I've used it at least 10 times in about 6 different stores. I also use it mostly on clearance stuff. If you sign up through any e-mail, this is always the coupon they'll give you.


----------



## Dollylinn (Jul 13, 2008)

*Spirit coupon*

I have used at least 10 of these coupons in Minnesota. They work fine.


----------

